# Nylonfreak



## cyberthug (5 Nov. 2016)

Hallo Community

wollte hier auch mal ein kurzes Hallo da lassen!

:WOW:


----------



## General (5 Nov. 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Padderson (7 Nov. 2016)

na dann Welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## Mac1000 (7 Nov. 2016)

Schönes Forum, aber leider mit enormen Aufbauschwierigkeiten, zumindest teilweise. Mein Firfox hat da auf jeden Fall Probleme und ich habe einen aktuellen PC...


----------

